# Which bike did Voeckler (sp?) take the KOM with?



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I never saw a good enough close in camera byte to make it out during the stages I did get to watch. Anyone know about his bike and the rest of the Eurocar's rides? Just curious..Not much mention of the Colnago name...and it's smaller on the team kits, too. 

Don Hanson


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This is the best photo(s) I've seen of Voeckler's stage 16 bike when he took the polka dot jersey. Looks like a C59 to me (but I'm not a Colnago expert). The Colnago site says, "The Team Europcar rid*ers used the new Colnago C59 Team Edition and Colnago M10 S Team Edition bikes, show*ing the beauty and qual*ity of our 2013 bikes to the world."



Gnarly 928 said:


> I never saw a good enough close in camera byte to make it out during the stages I did get to watch. Anyone know about his bike and the rest of the Eurocar's rides? Just curious..Not much mention of the Colnago name...and it's smaller on the team kits, too.
> 
> Don Hanson


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Voekler typically has used a C59 in the mountains and an M10 on flatter stages. Colnago shows him winning on a C-59 and Rolland on an M10

Rolland confirms his talent with a lone victory at La Toussuire | Colnago

Either way, it was an amazing tour for Colnago, with 3 stages and the KOM, where most of the far larger and better funded teams came up empty. It was great watching them on the nasty descents...

C59 clearly seen here -

"I don't need no stinkin' radio!"


----------

